# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Bonaire im Januar

## eyny

Hallo, wer war schonmal im Januar auf Bonaire. Ich bin unschlssig darber ob ich selber mein Equipment mitnehmen soll oder dort was leihen soll. Da Surfgepck mit 23kg limitiert ist bleibt mir nur brig ein Segel mitzunehmen.

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo eyny,

ich war im Januar 2015 dort. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine Frage mit welchem Ziel du hinfhrst. Damals war der Wind eigentlich recht frh morgens frs kleine Segel (4,5 - 5,0) am besten und reine Freestyleboards knapp verfgbar. Die besten Sessions waren eigentlich vor ffnung der Station(-en) was fr eigenes Material spricht. Spter ging der Wind dann etwas runter, so dass man deutlich aktiver fahren oder greres Material nehmen musste. Manchmal kam er spter wieder. Wir hatten Material gebucht und bis auf die Freestyleboards war ausreichend davon vorhanden. Man hatte so die Mglichkeit wirklich jeden Wind (z.B. auch mit Low-Wind Freestyle, Cesar war brigens sehr offen seine Tricks zu erklren) zu nutzen. Je nach dem wie lange man vor Ort sein kann vielleicht nicht unwichtig. Wir haben damals auch Tage gehabt wo Slalommaterial frs gleiten notwendig war. 
Fazit: Ein Segel fr alles wre damals fr zwei Wochen vor Ort zu wenig gewesen.

Viel Spa!

----------


## Yannick

Je nach dem, wie lange du dort bleiben willst, einfach noch ein Gepck dazu buchen, wenn die 23 kg nicht reichen. 
Bei KLM kostet das 160€ Hin und zurck und man hat eigenes (gewohntes) Material und keinen Stress mit Ausleihe.
Aber kommt natrlich auch darauf an, wieviel Wert du auf eigenes Material legst. Ich habe es bislang immer bereut, wenn ich meins nicht mit hatte.

----------

